# Rude head secretary at elementary school



## pepin

My daughter just started a new school and is in 5th grade. In our school district, elementary schools are K-5, so this will be her only year at this school.

So far I have had 2 conversations over the phone with the head secretary and I am beyond belief at how rude of an individual she is! Nobody at any of the schools we have been at in our 14 years (6 schools between 2 kids) in this town has behaved that way to me as a parent -- for asking simple questions. All that is required is a yes or no answer. What I also find really concerning is that her job is a customer service job. It's her job to field all calls with both courtesy and kindness. I am not sure how long she has held her current position but I am very surprised that she actually was chosen to fill it! It's a very poor match. 

The first time I spoke with her I actually ended up apologizing for "interrupting" her day with my call -- which is absurd!!! I called to follow up on the 2 emails and the one phone message I left because I NEEDED AN ANSWER!!! And yes, I waited a long time, too. In the middle of our conversation another line rang and she was unable to get to it fast enough and blamed me because I was in the middle of a sentence that I didn't even finish so I could let her get it. OMG!!!

The second conversation with her was a scheduling question. We have early release on Thursdays but the literature sent home from the PTO was incorrect so I called for clarification. She blew up at me (not knowing who I was because I didn't say my name this time). She then went on to say that the PTO did not ask for permission before sending out the schedule and that I should read the emails she send instead -- in a very condescending tone. Well. Last time I checked, the PTO is pretty fundamental in bringing in $$$ for the school, so I would hope they would be working together!!! Wow, just wow.

Guys, what should I do next? Do I let this all go or speak up? Next time I call the school for something I will ask to speak with the assistant secretary.


----------



## Linda on the move

I'm sorry you are going through this. 


My advice is to not call her again. Direct dial the person you actually need. For general questions, call (or even better -- email) your child's teacher. Check the school's web site -- many list all staff members and their extensions and email addresses.


----------



## farmermomma

Hmm maybe there's some sweet person out there that would love to have that job. That's who I think about when I report unsatisfactory job performance.


----------

